# 'Your' breed's historic photos :)



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

I got this idea from another thread on another forum, historic breeds photos, i'd love to see them, here are mine... sorry there arent many, had a hard time finding these LOL.




























Hope they work... the last one is of the stumpy tailed cattle dog, both breeds are fairly similar tho. I love my breed


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Since Kabota is supposedly a border collie mix, and I just came across these, the border collies of Queen Victoria:

Sharp:









Noble:









Roy:









Noble looks strikingly like Kabota, actually.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Ch. Strathtay Prince Albert (BIS at Westminster in 1913)










I will have to search for more, and of weimaraners, I just had this one in my photobucket.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

The ancestors of the white Swiss Shepherd, GSDs with white coats: 










I believe that photo was taken somewhere in the 1930s.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)




----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

Border Collies


----------



## Rinblu (Aug 13, 2012)

Since Borders have been covered, I'll post some Aussies!

Most of these come from WorkingAussieSource.com

















Boy is that a familiar sight, haha. (Shelby 'heads' other dogs a lot. Looks scary, but she never makes contact.)

























And this one is from the beginning of the book Marley and Me by John Grogan. Of course, Marley was a handful that John didn't expect, since he was comparing him to his childhood dog, Shaun, who came from a random farm. I read the whole passage about Shaun thinking how much he sounded like my own dog and my childhood dog Bebe who, in retrospect, was also probably an Aussie cross. I turned the page and saw the picture and lo and behold:










Yeah, that picture kind of speaks for itself!!

There was plenty of interbreeding between Aussies and Borders, as well as other herding breeds, right through the 70's and even today on farms where people don't care about papers, just working ability.


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

Here are some old malinois pictures.


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

Great Dane:









German Pinscher: This is of a Doberman, however, with the exception of a difference between height and weight the over all look was the same.


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

Queen Victoria's Dash



> Dash was the name of Queen Victoria’s beloved Tricolor Cavalier. Dash’s tombstone is inscribed with the following message written by the Queen herself:
> 
> "Here lies Dash, the favorite spaniel of Her Majesty Queen Victoria, by whose command this memorial was erected.
> He died on the 20thDecember 1840 in his ninth year. His attachment was without selfishness, his playfulness without malice, his fidelity without deceit.
> ...











Ann's Son, the "first new Cavalier"



> In 1928, the dog named Ann's Son, owned by Mrs. Amice Pitt became the standard for the breed. He was never beaten in his show career. He contributed greatly to the development of the "Resurrected" Cavalier King Charles Spaniel. Ann's Son almost missed this, for in his younger days he was sold to an actress. She found him so destructive, however, that she returned him and exchanged him for a Pomeranian. And so, Ann's Son became the foundation stone upon which the new breed was built. From him, came Champion Daywell Roger, the first champion in the breed and the sire of eleven champions. Most Cavaliers go back to this line.


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

Found a few paintings:




























This one kind of creeps me out, lol









Reminds me of a long-haired chi:









From the early 1900s


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Awesome pics guys so exciting to see everyone's old breed pics  keep em' coming I can't wait!


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

And just because Riley is said to be a Lab/Bernese mix here are a couple more:


Bernese Mountain Dog:









Labrador Retriever:


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Some of the jack Russell terrier  since I technically have one of those too


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

It doesn't even have to be a breed you own, please don't be embarrassed to post those here are some pics of breeds I one day hope to own .




























Rough collie


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Heidi, Dwight Eisenhower's Weim










Some old french bulldog photos




























All but one are frenchies, the one is a miniature bulldog










The miniature bulldog, foundation of the French Bulldog (yes bulldogs came in different sizes)


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

1879 Borzoi, 'Flock'. 








1897 Borzoi.








1898 Borzoi and Japanese Chin. 
















1899 Borzoi. 

I really like these old Borzoi, their coat seems... less furnished(?) than nowadays. 









1902 Afghan hound. 








1903 Afghan hounds picture. 









1898 Beagles. 

And a few mountain breeds! 









1897 Maremmano-Abruzzeses 







1885 Saint Bernard (! I wouldn't have recognized this one as a Saint!)


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

It's amazing how some breeds have changed so little over the centuries lol here are a few more...



















Anatolian shepherd dog (we did have one of those, he came with the goats  )

Dogo argentino:










Cane corso:




























One of my face breeds


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

More ACD & their ancestry:














































More ACD linage goodness


----------



## Bear2010 (Aug 21, 2012)

The Great Pyrennes
































The American Staffordshire Terrier

















The English Cocker Spaniel









Jack Russell Terrier


----------



## samshine (Mar 11, 2011)

*Samoyeds, original imports*

Samoyeds were not imported from their native Siberia until the 1890s-early 1900s. They were obtained for expeditions in the race to the south pole.

This is Antarctic Buck, a Siberian import and expedition survivor.









This is Nansen, another Siberian import.









Antarctic Bru, born in 1915 and grandson of the dogs above.









I think it is beyond cool that you can see dogs of similar type winning in the ring today. For comparison, here is my girl Maggie.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

*Re: Samoyeds, original imports*

Wait for iiittttt....


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

For those into the small and toy european breeds - these are images from paintings made in the 16th and 17th century.

This is the early toy spaniel 'type' that was eventually refined to create the Papillon, the English Toy and eventually the Cavalier King Charles. 

This type was also crossbred back and forth with the ancestors of Pomeranians, Poodles and the full Bichon family, and even with the early ancestors of Shetland Sheepdogs. 

This 'type' was earliest created by mixing the rounder headed and shorter muzzled 'eastern' small dogs - (ancestral to the Peke and Pug and Tibbie and Shih tzu) with the small dog type that was common in Malta, the 'Shock' dog and the 'Pomeranian Melitaeus', which came in all types of coat, smooth, spitz like, spaniel like and as well the non-shedding bearded coat.




























source for info: - http://chestofbooks.com/animals/dogs/Toy-Dogs-Ancestor/Toy-Dog-Origin-And-History-Part-5.html

SOB


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

All Cavaliers go back to Ann's Son, his tricolour litter brother Wizbang Timothy, Carlo of Ttiweh, Duce of Braemore, Kobba of Kuranda and Aristide of Ttiweh. Ann's Son and Wizbang Timothy likely had a Phalene Papillon sire. 

The most influential founding females are Daywell Nell, Nightie Nightie, Avocat Amla, Rangers Nicky Picky, Blenheim Palace Poppet, Nell of Ttiweh, Topsy of Ttiweh & Aston-More Salome. 

I'll slowly get through posting some of those throughout the next couple of days. 

If you click on the source link below there is a wonderful site with many more photos there.

source - http://www.cavalierkingcharles.woelmuis.nl/

This is Daywell Roger and his sire and dam with their connection to Ann's Son. I have read, from someone qualified to understand this, that if you look at Cavalier statistics in pedigrees, all Cavaliers today derive about 30% of their heritage from Daywell Roger predominantly due to the wartime bottleneck.










Plantation Banjo (a black and tan dog) and Cannonhill Richey were the two studs (a father and son) that got the breed through the war. Richey was already inbred and then heavily inbred upon. Cannonhill Richey was then the sire to Daywell Roger. “Roger” was the top stud dog in the breed from 1951 through 1954 and produced a total of 11 Champions.

Daywell Roger was both a grandson and great grandson to Ann's Son through his dam, Daywell Nell. Through his sire, Cannonhill Richey, Ann's Son was also in Roger's pedigree 4 times, twice in each of the sixth and seventh generations.

-----------------------------------
This beautiful black and tan was further back right to the beginnings of the 'new' Cavalier breed. His name is Kobba of Kuranda b. in 1928. He is the dam side grandsire of Plantation Banjo and therefore the great great grandsire to Daywell Roger.










SOB


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

I can't really seem to find any of the Shiba or the Kelpie! WTH?


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

Okay I found a few of the Kelpie.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

I realised that the one dog i posted was an aussie... Sorry for the mixup, I stand corrected


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

I haven't been around much, but I just saw this thread and I've recently been googling some GSMD background, so I have some pics 

Acting as a draft dog for the Swiss Army in WWII


















A really cool pic: 









family trip?









Early Swissy, a bit leaner than we're used to seeing these days:


----------



## pekelover (Jun 3, 2012)

Pekingese <3


----------



## LilasMom (Jan 18, 2012)

This is Huddersfield Ben, the grandfather of all yorkies.










And Smoky, the war yorkie. Found in the New Guinea Jungle by Corporal William Wynne, Smoky helped keep many soldiers safe by warning them of danger and doing tasks quickly that otherwise would have taken days and harm or kill the crewmen. After the war she was smuggled back to Cleveland to live with Corporal Wynne and his family.









wikipedia quote :
"Smoky's tricks enabled her to become a hero in her own right by helping engineers to build an airbase at Lingayen Gulf, Luzon, a crucial airfield for Allied war planes.[5] Early in the Luzon campaign, the Signal Corps needed to run a telegraph wire through a 70-foot-long (21 m) pipe that was 8 inches (200 mm) in diameter. Soil had sifted through the corrugated sections at the pipe joinings, filling as much as half of the pipe, giving Smoky only four inches of headway in some places. As Wynne himself told the story when he appeared on NBC-TV after World War II:
“I tied a string (tied to the wire) to Smoky's collar and ran to the other end of the culvert . . . (Smoky) made a few steps in and then ran back. `Come, Smoky,' I said sharply, and she started through again. When she was about 10 feet in, the string caught up and she looked over her shoulder as much as to say `what's holding us up there?' The string loosened from the snag and she came on again. By now the dust was rising from the shuffle of her paws as she crawled through the dirt and mold and I could no longer see her. I called and pleaded, not knowing for certain whether she was coming or not. At last, about 20 feet away, I saw two little amber eyes and heard a faint whimpering sound . . . at 15 feet away, she broke into a run. We were so happy at Smoky's success that we patted and praised her for a full five minutes.” "


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

Pekelover, you might be interested in this one.










It is titled "A King Charles Spaniel" but this dog is a sable and white as many Pekingese dogs are and has a great resemblance to some early Pekingese dogs. At first glance my thought was that it was a Pekingese painting that was titled incorrectly.

What is most interesting about it is that it was painted just a few short years after the first Pekingese dogs were reported to have entered England and before any recorded breedings of them. It is not, from what I can find, one of those original five. At this time the Tibetan Spaniel only existed as the Lhasa. This is probably NOT a Pekingese then but just what it says, a King Charles Spaniel. Some breeders were working on dogs called 'Peking Spaniels' at the time. Leaves me with some questions.

SOB


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

For Tibetan Spaniel fans this is an early Tibetan Spaniel girl, born in 1962 and just four and five generations from the very influential founding dog Skyid, and five generations from Garpon and Potala.










I saved this photo because one of my spaniel mixes has a head identical to this girls. I think she is pretty.

These are two of the founding dogs used when this breed was rebuilt as a Western breed, after the war. The landrace still exists in the east and consists of dogs that look like heavy boned phalenes (with a fine muzzle) to ones that very much resemble old time Pekes.










SOB


----------



## Trzcina (Aug 9, 2010)

Finnish Lapphunds (back before there was any split between Finnish and Swedish Lapphunds and Finnish Lapphunds and Lapponian Herders, though--most of these are from 1900-1930):







(Comparing the pose to my avatar makes me laugh!)















































(now considered a Swedish Lapphund)









And Samshine, I -love- those old Sammy pictures. Gotta love the Northern breed types that have retained something of what they always have been!


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

For those who like the Cavalier breed - two other influential offspring from Ann's Son were Peter of Ttiweh and Lucy of Ttiweh. 

Ann's Son's other offspring that were bred forward on were Carola of Ttiweh, Duke's Son (who produced a girl that was the earliest indication of possible heart trouble in the foundation stock), Daywell Nell (photo in a previous post, she was bred to Cannonhill Richey to produce Daywell Roger), Miss Ann's Son and Winston of Winkfield.

This is the sire side line from Ann's Son through Peter of Ttiweh and on to Cannonhill Richey.


















-------------------------------------

Lucy of Ttiweh was another ruby daughter from Ann's Son.










Many of the females used with Plantation Banjo and Cannonhill Richey were descended from Lucy and her two tricolour pups Timon and Bridget.

SOB


----------



## Dezzoi (Sep 19, 2011)

Thought I'd share more historic Borzoi photos!









Captain EJ Smith (Titanic) with his Borzoi 'Ben'









The Princess of Wales (later Queen Alexandra) with her Borzoi dog, 1890s









Lieutenant Prince Valdimir Emmanuilovich Golitsyn at a Borzoi trial at Pechino, 1910.









Russian borzoi in German hands. 


















Alaska, bred by H. I. H. the Grand Duke Nicholas.









borzoi bred by M. Artem Boldareff









At Perchina. The Grand Duke's Private Pack.









Borzoi "Mademoiselle Nobs" singing for Pink Floyd!


----------



## Galathiel (Apr 11, 2012)

Buddy, GSD, First Seeing Eye Dog









GSD aboard USS Colorado, 1929









1920's


----------

